
Why Walmart Is Changing Its Official Name - DoreenMichele
https://www.google.com/amp/amp.timeinc.net/fortune/2017/12/06/walmart-stores-name
======
rayuela
From Wal-mart to Walmart. Saved you a click.

~~~
simcop2387
Well, Wal-Mart stores to Walmart. Not any more exciting however

------
simcop2387
[http://fortune.com/2017/12/06/walmart-stores-
name/](http://fortune.com/2017/12/06/walmart-stores-name/) non-amp link

~~~
oliv__
Yeah thanks, I always check the domain before clicking a link and was
surprised to see google.com...was in part the reason why I clicked.

------
pwinnski
Please, please, please, no amp links here!

